# Morse code and classical music



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Being a ham radio enthusiast, I have used CW (Morse code) for many years.
In this time I also quite frequently "hear" certain music passages in the code I hear on the radio bands. The correlation between code and musical notation is a profound one for me and my ears. For over a century and a half, musicians have "heard" code in their works and vice versa.

Check this out:

http://www.philtulga.com/morse.html

And this as well:

http://www.hamradio-online.com/1996/apr/morse.html

My code speed in receiving is around 20 wpm and sending at around 30. Not super fast but not bad either.

Jim


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm a ham too, though just a no code tech. I envy anyone who can learn the code.


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> I'm a ham too, though just a no code tech. I envy anyone who can learn the code.


It is not tough at all. Like learning a languageractice. Learn the alphabet and listen constantly starting at 5 wpm moving up as you get better.

I was first licensed as a novice 1985 when they had no voice privileges at all, just CW only.
I learned SOOOO much.

Now it seems hams are flocking to CW in droves as the pressure to test is gone. It is more enjoyable. Give it a shot.

Jim


----------



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

*Ham Radio & 4 yr old violinist*

For the record I am in ham radio also, Kg4fxg. I build qrp radio's and operate mostly Morse code. Run about 20 wpm. I guess I am in the right place, run code, love classical music, book worm, and accountant. I can't seem to become much more of a nerd.

I have had to give radio a rest since we adopted our daughter and being old parents, my wife is almost 50 and I am 46 with a 4 year old. She plays violin and takes lessons from the Gwinnett Symphony Orchastra's concertmaster. She already has had her first recital.

I may not teach her code, we will see, but I will pass along my love of music. It was fun hearing about 30 young children play one at a time at rehersal. Here is a picture if I can paste it.

Or link here and see many of the young children and violins. My daughter is the first in the photos.

http://web.me.com/kg4fxg/Site/Violin_Recital_05-09.html

I tried to attach a photo.

Thanks


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm KG6KLG.


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm N7MYW and also run QRP. Have all bands present in the shack except 902 and everything above 1.2Ghz. Am active on most VHF/UHF (LOVE 220 and 70cm as well 1.2Guz),all HF bands except 160m.
Running a Yaesu FT817ND with a GR5V Jr and one leg inside the apartment and the other out the front window and under the eaves. Not the best system but it does work and when the band is open it does wonderfully.

Jim


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I just moved into a new house and I still need to set up my radio equipment. Right now, I talk mostly on 2 and 10 meters. (When you're a tech, you're a wee bit limited!) I also do CB.

I'm an avid shortwave listener. Though, since the advent of the internet (God bless it), so many of the great shortwave broadcaster have ceased operations. Very sad. I remember when I first got into radio (in middle school), the whole world (literally) was available. Now, it's just a bunch of home-grown religious stuff and a few reliable sources from Asia and western Europe.


----------



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

*Qrp*

I run most of the band but not 160. I can't have antennas in our neighborhood so I have wires in the attic. Had the house built with this in mind and have PVC put into the wall and run to the attic for a few rooms. Look like electrical outlets for coax to hook up.

I built a Norcal 40, Tuna Tin II, Oak Hills Research 5 band & Elecraft K1. 
I have made antenna tuners, test equipment and such. Attached picture is the big set that I have built & K1.

Only been licensed 5 or 6 years, before that I had no idea about electronics as it is not my background.


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

I want to build one of the Elecraft rigs someday. I used to build the Heathkit QRP CW rigs in the late 70's and early 80's before becoming licensed.I first borrowed a Swan 350 from a fellow ham and then graduated up to Kenwood HF rigs in the late 80's.
I'm seriously thinking of the new Yaesu Ft450 as it's size and hot receiver make QRP even more fun. 
Alas, money is not there now. Perhaps in a few weeks when the NW convention in Seapac comes around in Seaside,Oregon. I always come home with something!

For HT's I have a Kenwood F6A, a Yaesu VX3R and the lineup from Icom's "0" series )02,03,04 and 12AT for 2m,220,70cm and 1.2Ghz respectively.

I check into 2m and 70cm SSB nets and CW nets on 6m are on my list next.

Jim


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

- .... .-. . . | -.-. .... . . .-. ... | ..-. --- .-. | .--- .. -- | ..--.. |


.- | .--. ..- -... | ..-. --- .-. | -... .- .-. --- --.- ..- . | -.-. --- -- .--. --- ... . .-. ... | .. ... | -.-. .- .-.. .-.. . -.. | .- | .... .- -. -.. . .-.. -... .- .-. | ..--.. |


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Elgarian said:


> - .... .-. . . | -.-. .... . . .-. ... | ..-. --- .-. | .--- .. -- | ..--.. |
> 
> .- | .--. ..- -... | ..-. --- .-. | -... .- .-. --- --.- ..- . | -.-. --- -- .--. --- ... . .-. ... | .. ... | -.-. .- .-.. .-.. . -.. | .- | .... .- -. -.. . .-.. -... .- .-. | ..--.. |


Oooo how funny. Witty fella. A pub sounds VERY good right now. I could go for a pint of Spitfire at the Bloomsbury pub across from the British Museum.

Jim

-.-- --- ..- .-- . . - - -.-- -.-- . .-.. .-.. !!!!


----------



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

-.-. ..- - .

fb on the pub
hpe to qso agn
73 de kg4fxg


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

handlebar said:


> -.-- --- ..- .-- . . - - -.-- -.-- . .-.. .-.. !!!!


This seems to defeat my online morse translator, Jim!


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

The latest photos of my radio equipment:

HT's










Main desk










Jim


----------



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

*Kg4fxg Shack*

My shack now mostly consists downstairs in the formal livingroom that looks more like a lawyers office with cherry furniture and bookcases. Attached is an upsatirs shack picture. The downstairs has a Kenwood HF rig on a cherry table with doily. Paddles on the table of course.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

The pressure is on me to get my shack up and running to I can include a pic of it on here!

Either of you guys do much SWLing?


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

I still do a little but with so few stations on other than religious or the mainly American heavy power ops, there is not much i care to listen to. The BBC used to be my favourite. But now I listen with my iPod when wifi. Clear,digital and free. 

I prefer a CW signal on 20 or 40 mtrs.

Jim


----------



## ozradio (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh my, I just commented on your Flusser book on the qrz site. And you're into classical. Do you frequent Ask Andy or Style Forum also?
KE0O
Ryan


----------



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

*SWLing*

I used to do quite a bit SWLing....but since we adopted our daughter my life has taken a different turn, that and working downtown. Actually, the job before the one I have now almost did me in. I even lost 60 pounds and looked awful. It was a real bad situation. My boss was from Lebanon....well about the only way I got through the situation and stress was listening to massive amounts of classical music. Here is a pic of my bench and test equipment.


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

ozradio said:


> Oh my, I just commented on your Flusser book on the qrz site. And you're into classical. Do you frequent Ask Andy or Style Forum also?
> KE0O
> Ryan


Once in awhile I check both of those sites out. But to be honest, they concentrate so much on current fashion that I get bored fast. I prefer Fedora Lounge as I adore vintage fashions from the 20's,30's and 40's. I could LIVE in a three piece Tweed suit!
I was born way too late. A time machine would be set to 1925 or so and I don't think I would come back!

Jim


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

...---... thats my limit


----------



## sam richards (Apr 8, 2009)

Elgarian said:


> - .... .-. . . | -.-. .... . . .-. ... | ..-. --- .-. | .--- .. -- | ..--.. |
> 
> .- | .--. ..- -... | ..-. --- .-. | -... .- .-. --- --.- ..- . | -.-. --- -- .--. --- ... . .-. ... | .. ... | -.-. .- .-.. .-.. . -.. | .- | .... .- -. -.. . .-.. -... .- .-. | ..--.. |


ROFL

Very witty, I appaul you, sir.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

No, but you appall me ahaha.


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Is Beethoven's "V" symphony just a coincidence?


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I dont really have any idea what this all means, ham? could someone explain please?

. . . _ _ _ . . .

Thanks


----------



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

*Ham*

Many of us here are Ham Radio or Amateur Radio Operators. We either build radios from scratch or from kits and communicate around the world using Morse code. Just another hobby like classical music.


----------



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

*Morse code*

You can search on the internet to find out more about the Morse code which is a series of dots and dashes. I'll attach a copy here. You don't need to learn it anymore to get a Amateur Radio License


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Ah i think i know what morse code is, was simply wondering what ham was and what you all did with this.

Thanks


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Amateur radio operators,or hams,have used Morse code as a way of communication since wireless was created. We also use voice and digital means of communication.
Some of us have larger setups with radio gear enabling one to speak to others around the globe by means of radio waves. Unfortunately the cell phone and internet booms have made radio a bit less attractive to some as the ease of speaking to someone on the other side of the country is so simmple. But then again it also costs to do so. Radio waves are free.

Jim


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

emiellucifuge said:


> Ah i think i know what morse code is, was simply wondering what ham was and what you all did with this.
> 
> Thanks


ham, stands for hammer chewer


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Field day is almost here!!! Any of you hams going to set something up or attend a club get together?
I will be attending the Clark County ARC's set up this year and helping them out. On saturday night I will be using my own FT817 on 20/40 and 75 mtrs.

Jim
N7MYW


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I've never participated in a field day, I'm afraid...

Erik
KG6KLG


----------



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

*Not this year*

I don't think I will this year. My office is moving to another building downtown on the 26th floor. If I have time I might drop in GARS in Lawrenceville, Ga. I have run code in the past. We will see....

Bill
Kg4fxg


----------

